# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاجل جدا : عودة الحضري

## عجبكو

*الحضري يقرر العودة إلى الخرطوم فجر اليوم بعد تلقيه نبأ إصابة محمد كمـال

المريخ موبايل
*

----------


## أب ظرف

*يا رااااجل!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سبحان الله مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد
دي حتكون جواز مرور للحضري لقوب المريخاب
بعد عملته
غايتو حلبي مرزق بشكل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله يرحم المريخ
*

----------


## كته

*نستعين بالحضرى
ضد اهلى شندى
سبحان الله
*

----------


## dawzna

*والله مفروض لو يحرس الباشا  الحلبي دة ما يخلوه يقيف قبل يتأدب
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*وااااااااا  أسفاي .  ضاعت هيبة المريخ 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياخوانا هسع الزول ده لعب ولا سمحو ليه يلعب اول شئ خلوه يجى السودان ونشوف راى الجهاز الفنى شنو وبعدها لكل حدث حديث
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ياخوانا هسع الزول ده لعب ولا سمحو ليه يلعب اول شئ خلوه يجى السودان ونشوف راى الجهاز الفنى شنو وبعدها لكل حدث حديث



 
كويس 
ياارخبيل
نخليها التصبح
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
نلعب بدون حارس افضل لينا من الحضري
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
نلعب بدون حارس افضل لينا من الحضري



 

واحتمال نلعب 
بالحضرى ده
ونتغلب

ولا شنو ياالرايقه

الله يصبركم يامريخاب

فى ناس
مريخاب
وليس بى مريخاب

الله يكون فى  العون
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
نلعب بدون حارس افضل لينا من الحضري



 والله كلام سليم 100%
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*ياسين والاختبار الحقيقى
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يا شباب شرط الوالى الوحيد
كان هو أن يعود الحضرى ويعتزر
ثم يواصل نشاطه مع زملاؤه
حتى يناقشه مشكلته والحضرى
حتى الآن هو لاعب المريخ ممكن يعامل
معاملة اللاعب المتمرد ويعاقب بما تنص
عليه اللوايح
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*محمد كمال واصيب 
ياسين عامل حردان وزعلان 
يعني البقيف حارس منو 
يا اخوان خلونا من الصفوية المضيعانا دي ، الحضري لاعب المريخ وما بلعب مجاني لوجه الله يعني ماخد حقو وزيادة يعني يلعب قصباً عن ابوه ونحن الان في امس الحوجة لخدماته والزول تفهم الموقف الحرج ، اتمنى ان تتفهموا الوضع المخيف الذي يمر به الزعيم 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*سوف يستدر بها عطف المريخاب جميعا . ادارة  لعيبة جمهور 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو الحض
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*انشاء الله نغلب عشرة ولايرجع الحلبى الكلب دا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كده الحضري وضع معارضيه في خانة اليك
الزول ده محترف داخل وخارج الملعب
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الحضري حارس الزعيم 
يعني احرس بالقانون ولا شكرا له  
لكن البدري طلع هلفوت و ما ناقش حاجة 
لو اصيب الحضري مع اصابة محمد كمال و عدم جاهزية يس نمشي وين نحن  ,,,,,,, كندا .
قال شكل الفريق اختلف مما كان علية بعد تعاقده معه صاح اختلف لكن سلباً ام ايجاباً   ؟
@
@
@
عودة الحضري في الوقت الحرج تخفف علية من غضب الصفوة و لكن تضع البدري في المحك  000
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*صباح الخير
هو جاء ولا ما جاء 

افيدونا افادكم الله 

يا شباب الحضري حتى الان في كشوفات الزعيم و بس

يعني لاعب في كشوفات المريخ و في لائحة بتحكم الكل 

و تحياتي
*

----------


## كدكول

*هو مارجع بعد ما سمع باصابة محمد كمال هو رجع عشان يحل الموضوع مع المجلس وبس يعني ما رجع عشان المريخ ولا عيون جماهير المريخ الله يحلنا من المصريين ديل وقبلهم مجلسنا الضعيف ده يارب العباد
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

هو مارجع بعد ما سمع باصابة محمد كمال هو رجع عشان يحل الموضوع مع المجلس وبس يعني ما رجع عشان المريخ ولا عيون جماهير المريخ الله يحلنا من المصريين ديل وقبلهم مجلسنا الضعيف ده يارب العباد



حسب ما نشر عنه انه عائد بعد معرفته بكسر في اصبع محمد كمال و دا معناه شنو يعني

يا اخوانا نصبر شوية كلها باقي 3 مباريات في الدوري الممتاز و بعدين في حساب و الحساب ولد
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
للمتداخلين جميعا احتراماتي
ياريت يجي وبعد داك يلعبو يسن كيتا عليه
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*النقاط  اولا والحساب     لاحقا
*

----------


## midris3

*حسب مبدا البدري في الجاهزية
الحضري ليه اسبوعين بدون تدريب مع الزعيم او عشرة ايام على ما اعتقد
يعني ما مفروض يلعبو





يس لو مغلوبين يس
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*قبل دقائق كتبت بوست بسال عن صحة نبأ عودته ومشاركته فى مبارة اليوم وكفارة للاعب محمد كمال وصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد التى كتبت وفسرت لصالح محمد كمال انلبت لصالح الحضرى يا ترى هل هى الصدف والاقدار ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*العب ياشباب ياطيبين

وناخد نقاطنا والحضري لاعبنا اتمرد اتحاسب 

ونحن مافي وضع مثاليات الان

النقاط ياساده
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

العب ياشباب ياطيبين

وناخد نقاطنا والحضري لاعبنا اتمرد اتحاسب 

ونحن مافي وضع مثاليات الان

النقاط ياساده



 
الاخ محمد مع الاحترام لرأيك لكن اري ان هيبة المريخ اهم من النقاط يعني شنوة لو المريخ فقد النقاط وحفظ هيبته ؟؟ وكما قال احد الاخوة ماذا لو لعب الحضري وخسر المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟
كفانا هوان 
*

----------

